# Encender el auto con la huella digital



## enrialejandro (Abr 2, 2009)

hola buenos dias a todos. 

Hace poco se me ocurrio la idea que prender el auto con la huella digital, aunque no tanto que prenda solo, lo unico es que la huella active un switch, si el switch esta encendido el auto enciende (encendera normalmente usando la llave) y si el switch esta apagado el auto no encendera (desactivara la energia y no podra encenderse hasta que se pase la huella digital del dueño, obviamente encendera usando la llave).

El problema es que no tengo conocimientos sobre como utilizar los lectores de huella digital, y lo que quiero es utilizar el lector de huella digital con un PIC, osea que solo exitira el PIC, el lector de huella digital y el circuito equivalente, es decir que no va a existir ningun pc en el auto.

Agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayudar. GRACIAS.


----------



## venado_bike (Abr 2, 2009)

muy buena la idea . . . me gustaria que alguien nos pueda explicar un poquito.. 


Saludos


----------



## oscareev (Abr 2, 2009)

Cordial saludo

Bueno primero que todo sea con pic u otro micro, la idea es bastante buena, lo que hay que investigar es inicialmente que tipos de lectores de huella podemos utilizar y que tenga conexion paralela o serial que se pueda conectar al micro, en colombia no he encontrado sino fingerprint usb pero no serial o paralelo para poderlo manejar con micro.


----------



## ru83n5 (Ago 25, 2009)

que tal buen dia! 
aqui les dejo un par de links que les van a parecer interesantes!
SparkFun Electronics - Fingerprint Slide Scanner
ese lector es serial, y viene como conectarlo y todo! tal vez no muy explicito pero ahi esta!  no olviden comprar el cable para conectarlo si no se les va a complicar la existencia!


----------



## ByronAC (Ago 25, 2009)

pues a mí saber, no creo que se pueda implementar con un pic el reconocimiento de huella, por lo menos sería trabajar con un dsp ya que este está hecho para hacer procesamiento de señales


----------



## djxero (Sep 9, 2009)

El sensor funciona basicamente de tres forma 

1.-Leer una huella y enviar su imagen. 
2.-Leer una huella y enviar su Minucia (sistema vectorial numerico ideado por el FBI) hacia un sistema de enrrolamiento externo (base de datos con un motor decodificador de minucias). 
3.-Enrrolar (leer y grabar) y verificar huellas in-situ con el mismo sensor (max 20 huellas)
Por lo que e leido si se puede integrar con algun microcontrolador


----------



## romertz (Oct 3, 2009)

...Pues yo diría que para no complicarse la vida, es mejor trabajar con un biométrico que tenga control de acceso, es decir, que él mismo active el relevo, que normalmente se utilizaría para activar el electro-imán de una puerta, en últimas es un relevo común y corriente. 
Algunos de estos biométricos vienen con comunicación RS232 o Wiegand; por si se desea 
trabajar con los registros (quién y a qué hora se encendió el carro, etc...). Tal vez necesitarían hacer la comunicación para borrar los registros, algunos de estos aparatos se bloquean al llenar los registros (generalmente por ahí unos 50000).... Y necesitarían aumentar el tiempo que tarde la aprobación (el relevo activado)....pero esto no tiene mayor complique.... 


Romertz


----------



## spektro (Abr 30, 2010)

Hola atodos soy nuevo en el foro, hace poco me han dejado un proyecto en  la cual se trata de encender 2 focos, con el uso de un lector de  huella, el encendido es de la siguiente un foco verde sera para la  huella patron y el otro foco sera para las demas huellas, el  foco verde  tiene que encender cuando el lector reconosca esa huella y el otro foco  encienda en caso no reconosca la huella patron. el chiste de este  proyecto es como puedo hacer o crear una interfaz de salida que me de la  señal. y si puedo usar un pic, lo unico es que la huella  active un  switch, si el switch esta encendido el foco verde encienda. eso seria en  la ultima parte, he intentado usar el lector de huella de mi laptop  pero no se como conectarlo hacia otro programa para que me de la señal  de salida.


Agradeceria mucho si me pudieran ayudar. GRACIAS.


----------



## Angel rm10 (Dic 7, 2010)

Esa es muy buena idea
De echo yo tengo la misma idea tengo un proyecto en la prepa y lo quiero hacer sobre eso
También quiero hacer un gato electrico pero que sea portatil no se si me entiendo?


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2010)

No creo que te lo homologuen al menos en España arrancar el coche con la huella digital, no pasa ni la ITV.


----------



## Angel rm10 (Dic 8, 2010)

Alomejor no ensender el carro pero abrir la puerta de un carro con la huella digital como seria que tengo que aser?? Como lo ago??


----------



## Meta (Dic 8, 2010)

Necesitas un lector de huella digital. Lo primero que debes hacer es buscar información. Cuando encuentres un lector de huella digital qu eno sea por USB sino que controla un relé me avisa.

Aquí hay algo.
http://mexatronica.blogspot.com/2009/07/sensor-biometrico-de-huella-digital.html







*APLICACIONES*

 El área de aplicación más importante está en el control de acceso  para los ordenadores o PC. Esto es especialmente importante para  ordenadores portátiles y PDAs. Gracias a la caída de precios, cada vez  más dispositivos están equipados con sensores.
 Otros dispositivos con sensores de huellas dactilares incorporados  incluyen discos duros USB, módulos de memoria USB y lectores de  tarjetas. También están disponibles en ratones y teclados.
 Los sensores se utilizan cada vez más para asegurar las transacciones  financieras y las máquinas de cambio para la banca "en línea". En el  futuro, la huella dactilar del propietario será almacenada de forma  segura en tarjetas de identidad y tarjetas de crédito y también podrá  ser utilizada para autentificación de correos electrónicos que utilicen  firmas digitales.
 El acceso físico directo a habitaciones y dispositivos también se  puede asegurar acoplando sensores de huellas dactilares con sistemas de  apertura de puertas. Los terminales de salidas en los aeropuertos serán  capaces de procesar a los pasajeros de manera más rápida. Los  automóviles, la maquinaria de construcción, los barcos y los aviones  también estarán protegidos contra robos.


Fuente:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sensor_de_huella_digital


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 29, 2015)

Hola gente del foro. Disculpen por abrir un tema que hace mucho tiempo que no se habla....

Estoy queriendo hacer un encendido para auto con lector de huellas dactilares y arduino. Esto surgio porque me regalaron un equipo el cual reconoce la huella digital, se le ingresa una contraseña (creo) y da algun dato como resultado. Este se utilizaba para una empresa la cual registraba ingreso, egreso de los empleados con alguna otra funcion la cual no se exactamente que hacia...

El problema surgio cuando quise darle una utilidad a esto queriendo (como dice el titulo) encender mi auto con mi huella dactilar. Mi lector es parecido al siguiente, posee un solo puerto el cual tiene 17 pines:






Este luego se conecta con cable plano a una interfaz que posee un procesador intel y algunas cosas que no termino de entender...

Cuando estuve buscando proyectos con arduino vi que todos utilizan los lectores con pocos pines como este:






Luego de leer supuse que la diferencia esta en que uno es serie y el mio paralelo (corrijan si estoy equivocado)... la pregunta seria, hay alguna forma de usar el puerto paralelo en vez del serie para poder usarlo de todas formas? o tendria que crear o usar la interfaz? 

Estoy dispuesto a sacar fotos si es que necesitan... Muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2015)

Para usar un componente cualquiera desde los pasivos como una resistencia es imprescindible  tener información.
Lo primero que tienes que buscar es su ficha técnica, y es posible que el que te dieron  no tenga un microprocesador incluido siendo solo el sensor y el que vendan como modulo si tenga y por eso podrían ser menos pines porque solo manda el "resultado" en forma de comunicación serial.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 29, 2015)

hola papirrin, gracias por responder.

Intente buscar informacion al respecto pero no tiene ningun tipo de codigo para buscarlo. Tiene una pagina escrita en la interfaz la cual entre y no encuentro nada de informacion al respecto del sistema en general ni el sensor.
Supongo que la forma del puerto serie es algo universal, por eso preguntaba si se podria convertir como algo estandar...
Voy a seguir buscando...

Muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2015)

No, es muy probable que no sea universal, casi todos los sensores tienen un protocolo especifico, incluso siendo del mismo fabricante.
Lamento que quizás no te sirva de nada ese sensor sin información, y si no tiene un microntrolador sera mas complicado hacerlo funcionar.
Aun así existe la posibilidad de que encuentres algún proyecto que explique su funcionamiento.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 29, 2015)

Bueno, Muchas gracias de todas formas, voy a buscar algun modulo



papirrin, disculpa la insistencia... encontre informacion al respecto del sistema en general, su codigo es zksoftware-F4, sus caracteristicas estan en esta pagina:

http://barcodeplus.com/ZKSOFTWARE-F...h-Ajman-Ras-Al-Khaimah-Fujairah-Umm-Al-Quwain

vi que en la interfaz posee pines de salida que se me ocurre puedan ser los de comunicacion serial, los pines son los que estan en la esquina inferior izquierda: 






Te parece que pueden ser? Gracias !


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2015)

Hummm... Me parece que aunque fueran seria difícil saber, la comunicación serial no es universal, existen muchos protocolo como el I2c, SPI, y muchos mas si superas cual de ellos es seria un avance, pero no el final tendrías que saber cuales comandos enviarle para que el dispositivo responda, te insisto es inevitable que consigas su información especifica o alguien te la facilite.


----------



## tinchoball (Nov 29, 2015)

Bueno, muchas gracias de todas formas !


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2015)

Estoooo ¿y que vas a hacer cuando lo lleves al taller?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 29, 2015)

tinchoball dijo:


> Bueno, muchas gracias de todas formas !


La ventaja de comprar los módulos es que te los venden con información o la encuentras fácil, si compras un modulo sin información seria lo mismo, no sirve de nada. Así que antes de adquirir cualquier cosa asegurate primero que cuente con ella.


----------

